# Packing Bearings



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

How often do you all get your trailer bearings packed? Does it depend on how often you haul?
My trailer has been sitting a while and in a few weeks I am borrowing a truck and hauling my boys out to a mother-daughter trail ride. I am pretty sure I should get the bearings repacked, but when I asked a co-worker he said they have never had to repack theirs! :shock: I used to do it annually when I hauled a lot. They have not been done in 3 or 4 years now.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If they haven't been done in a few years then they need doing before you haul anywhere.

Packing bearings isn't just about "packing bearings" but is also a visual inspection that the bearing doesn't have uneven or excessive wear in one place over others...

Getting to that bearing also makes you aware of any other issues that may be occurring needing attention to be road safe for your horses and you during travel.
I actually have a spare set {complete} of wheel bearings packed in grease and sealed in a locking plastic tub kept on every trailer I own presently or in the past.
Lot easier if you have a bearing fail on the road to change it with a small inconvenience than try dragging that trailer down the road and the damages it can do...
Same as a spare tire...if you have a roadside breakdown it is easier to be up and gone than parts searching for a part or tire specific....
I swear if you have those "extras" on hand you won't need them, the day you leave it home because it was in the way you will be wishing you had not done that! :evil:

Get your bearings packed....and enjoy your trip!!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

hlg, it sounds like you do it yourself? Is it difficult to learn how?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Learned a long time ago how....a little messy and the grease is tough on clothes so be careful.

Here are some things I grabbed quickly to give you an idea of what is involved...you do need some tools and jacks to hold the trailer stable while you do the work.
You need time and patience and for the first time I would suggest someone with knowledge to check what you are doing so they can guide you if it isn't right. I learned by doing and being watched till I figured it out...
Not hard... honest!

Do a search for "how do you pack wheel bearings on a trailer?"
here are many excellent videos to watch...and look for travel trailers over boat trailers as travel & horse are built similar and neither goes in salt water normally so slightly different to do...
_http://www.trailerlife.com/rv-trailer-news/bearing-down-repacking-wheel-bearings/

Repacking Trailer Bearings Demonstration Video | etrailer.com

How to Grease Trailer Bearings: 22 Steps - wikiHow

You may need to copy & paste the addresses if they didn't transfer correctly for a direct link...my apologies.
_


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks so much. I think this time I will bite the bullet and pay for someone to do it, but I would love to do it myself in the future.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Ask if you can watch and ask questions so you understand what and why they are doing as you see...

Most places don't mind educating their customers to safer vehicle care...

Having the job done is a good idea if you are unsure of what you are doing...

For the future, most auto parts stores can supply the bearing and wouldn't mind demonstrating how to grease the bearing if you buy from their store...
:wink:


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

I still do mine once a year and go over the trailer a few days before leaving with it in general. I do have US Rider, but would prefer not to need to use it.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Unless you're hauling all over the country everyday, once a year is fine. 

Bearing buddy's are your friend. 

But if your trailer sits a lot, repack as much as required to keep moisture out of the hubs. 

Water and dirt kill bearings, and improper set up. Have someone show you then do it your self. It's easy.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Having been sued after being involved in an accident, and having been through depositions and arbitration, I now have my trailer serviced at least once a year.....

Get a receipt, an save it.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Great point about liability! I am horrible about saving reciepts. Thanks for the reminder. And sorry you had to go through a lawsuit, not cool!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Once a year, I have everything checked over (electrical, brakes, bearings, etc). 

I would much rather dish out some money ahead of time for preventative work, rather than be stuck on the side of the road with my horses.

If your trailer has been sitting around, I would still recheck it. Personally, I can't ever imagine doing it myself. I think of all the knowledge and experience and schooling a professional mechanic went through .... and it would just seem silly for me to look at anything, because I wouldn't trust myself.


----------

